
Ask HN: I screwed up and am struggling. What would you do? - anonfail
I saved up enough money to quit my stable high paying job to finish an app I had been working on. Then out of nowhere, my spouse was given a life-altering diagnosis which put them out of work and we lost everything. I paused the app to job search but still can&#x27;t get hired.<p>It has now been two years and still no luck! I&#x27;ve made and remade countless resumes, been to workshops, hackathons, made it to many interviews, and even got contacted by some big fours out of nowhere. They are super excited until they aren&#x27;t. One month became two months became six months and eventually I&#x27;m experiencing imposter syndrome and wondering why I didn&#x27;t just fold and flip burgers long ago.<p>This last week I didn&#x27;t get hired because I didn&#x27;t &quot;engineer&quot; FizzBuzz the same way a data structures and algorithms guru might have. Do I cram data structures and algorithms more? Earn more points on hackerrank? I feel like I&#x27;m gambling my life away doing this. Do I get a degree and maybe wind up in the same situation but with student debt? I could really use some help.
======
danielvf
Roughly what geographic region are you in? Bay Area / US Southeast / Europe
all behave very differently for hiring.

~~~
anonfail
Southern California.

------
opendomain
have you looked into GitCoin? You get paid for contributing to open source
projects. no interviews needed

~~~
anonfail
Thanks for the idea. I'll definitely look into it.

